# Feeding



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I use a gas powered trash pump and heavy duty hose with a gas nozzle to fill individual jugs. They are in crates on pallets, loaded with the forklift and hauled to the yards. Like many CA beeks we feed through a hole in the migratory lid.

If I used inside feeders, would use the same pump set up and haul syrup with a tote or other tank.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I have inside feeders. I have a large poly tank I put on my 1 ton and i will put 700 gallons in it. I carry the syrup in pails from the truck to the hive and pour in by hand............I believe in working harder not smarter.lol jk. When I can afford a pump and hose I will definately go that route.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

250 gallon totes of syrup on truck and a pump, hose and nozzle system to fill inside feeders.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

You can get a trash pump on ebay for a couple hundred. I think I paid more for the hoses, reducers, ball valve and camlok fittings than the pump cost.
You can get the gas nozzle from grainger or maybe tractor supply.
The trash pumps are chinese knockoffs.Gotta support china ya know


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Pressure tank. No noise no moving parts.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

i use one gal buckets. I fill them at the shop and take the out to the bee yard. I just put a 250 poly tote off the ground about 4 ft and have a 1in ball valve on it we can fill the buckets pretty fast and i dont have to worry about the pump quitting on me lol. 

I do put a little air pressure in the tank to speed thing up.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How do y'all pressurize your tanks? What kind of tanks are they? Totes like I have?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

We do the same thing as swarm trapper, interested in the air thing though. We raise our totes with pallets


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Careful with the air pressure. i know of one tank that blew...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> How do y'all pressurize your tanks? What kind of tanks are they?


We use 500 gals for the trucks & 5000 gals for the shop, ALL are used propane tanks that were free, we converted to syrup tanks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool. Did you have to clean them out before putting syrup in them? How did you happen to find free ones? Someone go out of business? No scrap value? What do you use to pressurize them? Just a regular compressor?


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

(opps) double postedopcorn:


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

a 35 gn polly tank with a 12v pump and wand works awsom,easy to load in truck then fill with water sugar,take extra water,sugar in bkts,the one i use has a 25ft hose.sound familar,its an atv weed spraying tank.by a new one to be shure its not contaminated with pesticides.i fill 10 div board fedders,8/2 gallon chick feders,and a 3gn open fedding bkt.sometimes ill premik,and return and just feed then go drink a beer and watch the bees chow down.

work smart not hard,you wont regret going to this setup.


----------



## megakg9 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beeslave said:


> I have inside feeders. I have a large poly tank I put on my 1 ton and i will put 700 gallons in it. I carry the syrup in pails from the truck to the hive and pour in by hand............I believe in working harder not smarter.lol jk. When I can afford a pump and hose I will definately go that route.


This cracked me up


----------

